# Canon EOS 1D MK IIn having problems please help



## jjoosshh7 (Aug 2, 2011)

I'm not sure if this is the right spot to post this. if its not please redirect me to where i should put this up.

that being said, i just recently purchased a 1d mk ii n from someone for 800 bucks. body only.
body is in pretty good condition and so is the sensor. as of 8/2/2011 its sitting at 100,5xx shots firmware ver. 9.9.1
I cannot adjust my shutter speed, aperture, or iso. it also is stuck in manual mode. when i try and access the menu i cant change certain functions 
heres what i see

fist menu (red box with camera in it)
~ cannot change anything

second menu ( blue box with sideways triangle in it)
~ cannot change anything

third menu ( yellow box w/ wrench, hammer, and a #1 in it)
~ format

fourth menu ( yellow box w/ wrench, hammer, and a #2 in it)
~ LCD Brightness
~ Date/time

last menu ( orange box w/ smaller camera in it )
~ cannot change anything

I called the owner and they said they would call me back and they haven't. I called canon customer support and they walked me thru how to do a hard reset (i.e. taking out the battery, memory cards, and date/time battery, and that didn't do much of anything.
I was also told they problem might be that the last owner probably used it tethered to a computer and changed the setting on his computer and deactivated it the body so the only thing i would have to do is get the program to activate it so i can change them on the body itself.
i've also been told that i might want to update the firmware to 1.xx.xx but is there a different way than downloading it to my card because i cant even access the firmware setting in my menu

any ideas anyone?


----------



## Robin Usagani (Aug 2, 2011)

How did you buy it?  Locally?  Ebay?


----------



## jjoosshh7 (Aug 2, 2011)

bought it locally


----------



## Robin Usagani (Aug 2, 2011)

Forget it man.. return it and ask for money back.


----------



## penfolderoldo (Aug 2, 2011)

you could try pressing the WB button and the one immediately to the left of it simultaneously for a few seconds, tho i'm not convinced as I think it may well need to go back to Canon for a service reset. The firmware doesn't seem right either. Personally, i'd be looking for a refund, as the guy obviously hasn't been honest about the condition.


----------



## penfolderoldo (Aug 2, 2011)

jjoosshh7 said:


> bought it locally



Yep, take it back and get a refund. If he gives you any bull tell him you'll be going to the police and reporting it as fraud.


----------



## jjoosshh7 (Aug 2, 2011)

i tried the wb button and the other button and no success there. is there anyway i can download the actual eos utility remote shooting program because all i can seem to find is the update file


----------



## penfolderoldo (Aug 3, 2011)

I'd get back onto Canon and ask them, tho as I said i'm sure it may well need to go back to the service centre, cos something aint right. Can I ask why you're reluctant to take it back for refund? $800 isn't exactly the bargain of the century to start with, and given you could end up spending $500+ to get it right it's definately not a bargain at all!


----------



## jjoosshh7 (Aug 3, 2011)

I'm 18 and this is my first full frame camera and i really dont want to have to go back to shooting with my xsi. But it only makes since to get my money back and just keep saving and just get a 5dii


----------



## RichardsTPF (Aug 3, 2011)

I would return it ASAP. And save little more for a D90 or others.
 If it doesn't work, and you cant get the refund, you just waste $800. How long it took you save that much $$?


----------



## gsgary (Aug 3, 2011)

jjoosshh7 said:


> I'm 18 and this is my first full frame camera and i really dont want to have to go back to shooting with my xsi. But it only makes since to get my money back and just keep saving and just get a 5dii



Well you ****ed up big time because it is not full frame, 1.3 crop


----------



## valbjorndesign (Aug 5, 2011)

Take it back to seller and save up for the 5Dii, buy it at an authorized sales location so you can take it back should problems arise


----------



## LarryD (Aug 9, 2011)

The 1dIIn takes at least two buttons or holding the button down to change any settings...  I hope I'm not offending you by asking if you know that this camera sets very differently from your xsi..


If you have downloaded the EOS utility from any Canon camera, you can upload the updates from the Canon Site for your 1dIIn..  You must have both the proper Utility update (check which ones are on the site), and the WIA driver for the 1dIIn.  You must also be on a Windows XP machine as the Windows 7 64 bit platform will not support this camera..

Hope you get it working..  the 1dIIn is still an excellent camera with outstanding image quality and build..


----------

